# North Shields trawler "Coral Isle"



## stevo7 (Nov 7, 2006)

Dear all

I was wondering if anyone knew any details of the loss of the "Coral Isle" with six men in December 1969. 

Regards


----------



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coral Isle*

Re your query regarding the Coral Isle (SN-22), the following article appeared in our local paper, the Shetland Times on 26 December 1969 and may be of interest. The liferaft washed ashore on Unst, the most northerly island in Shetland, and I remember the incident well as it was only a mile or so from my parent’s house. 

“A partially inflated liferaft, washed ashore at Swinna Ness, Baltasound on Saturday is the one alarming clue in the search for the missing Aberdeen seine-netter “Coral Isle”. The 73ft steel built and her crew of six Banffshire men has not been heard of since 14 December and an intensive search has concentrated on Shetland waters since the raft was identified. The black liferaft, found by Mr George Priest, could easily have drifted to Unst in the severe S’ly gales that have blown during the days that followed the last news of the vessel – radio conversation with another fishing boat on the night of the 14 December when the Coral Isle was 220 miles east of Aberdeen . (I wondered if that position was correct in the news report?) Since Monday, RAF Shackletons from Kinloss and Norwegian aircraft have been warned to look for her. She should have landed a catch at Aberdeen on Monday.”

The incident was mentioned again briefly by the Shetland Times on the 9 January 1970 when, referring to their earlier article, they note “Since then (December) it has been assumed that the vessel has been lost with all hands.”

Regards/John


----------



## stevo7 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for this, John

Regards

Stephen


----------



## RayRose (Nov 30, 2021)

My father, was the ships husband for the Coral Isle, he had previously been a crewman. On the day it left port one crew member had injured a finger, a suspect break. My father offered at last minute to take his place to allow him to go to hospital to have it checked. The man thanked my father for the offer, but declined, stating he needed the salary for the trip. My father got off the boat, just before it sailed to its tragic fate. He was a lucky man.


----------



## Fraser Thomson (8 mo ago)

Wow, that is interesting. My uncle was the skipper. Such a waste of young lives from a very small close knit community.


----------

